# Running Rich Condition



## RickestRick_Cruze (Sep 12, 2021)

I have been having issues with the Cruze for a moment now. I put the OEM air intake back on, new upstream O2 sensor, and new barometric sensor. I ran a diagnostic on it and this is the reading. Also, I know the voltage is high but it was a cold start after all the snow.


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

First thing I would look at is the MAF sensor. If the car runs better with it unplugged, it is probably bad.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I've yet to see a car run better with bad maf. They don't usually rev very good.


----------



## RickestRick_Cruze (Sep 12, 2021)

I replaced the MAF sensor when I put the OEM intake back on. Sorry, I forgot to mention it up above. Kinda at a lose unless it's the actual harness gone bad.


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Well, what are your long term fuel trims?

Also, what is your maf reading at warm idle with all assesories off?


----------



## RickestRick_Cruze (Sep 12, 2021)

The MAF was reading fine, I let the car warm up before running the diagnostics so everything would read properly. I believe the long term was reading fine too. The only things that were reading off was the ratios. Just doesn't make sense to me to have every sensor reading correctly yet it's running Rich. I've thought about a vacuum leak and will be looking into that today. After that, possible fuel injector replacement. Just hoping the ECM isn't fried.


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Inspect and clean all three ecm pin connectors.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'd think a vacuum leak would either cause lean or high idle. I'm wondering about a sticky injector. 

I'm also having trouble understanding the screen shot. Where does it indicate rich?


----------



## RickestRick_Cruze (Sep 12, 2021)

It doesn't show on the screenshot it's running rich but it's throwing a rich condition code. It does have a rough idle almost like it wants to stall. I believe I found the vacuum leak. Ill get a photo of where it's leaking so maybe you can help me identify the part. It's a hose/valve that is completely lose that is connected from the turbo to the engine. 🙄 Helpful I know. 🤣


----------



## RickestRick_Cruze (Sep 12, 2021)




----------

